# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Cabinet End Panels

## garfield

Hi all, 
I am close to installing my new cabinets that I made into the laundry and just wondering what is the go with end panels. I know it's a given with the end panels that will have a lot of area that will be showing but does anyone know if I use a full size end panel for against the wall or if I just use a say 150mm wide strip? It would seem the rest would be a waste as it will not be seen.  
I have the end panels made up and ready to paint but got to thinking this morning would I need a whole end panel against the wall as only a small part of it it will be seen.  
Any advice or know-how much appreciated.  
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## r3nov8or

A kitchen I pulled out only had strips for end panels where they met the walls. About 70 or 80mm from memory

----------


## MeasureTwice

Some of the experts will be along soon but I would be using just a filler strip if the end panels are expensive.  You'd also need more "filler" strips/packers where you will be fixing to the wall.  So it then begs the question would you just use a full end panel?

----------


## r3nov8or

The need for a rear filler strip depends on where you plan to fix that corner to - the back wall or side wall? Given corners are rarely perfectly square (maybe that just my place?  :Smilie:  ) then not having a rear filler strip nor a full panel may make it easier to install the cabinet flush to the side/front, and then the benchtop is scribed to the wall (or the tiles at the benchtop cover the sins)

----------


## Arron

I normally use a*n* end panel of the full size as the cost is not that much different, but get the spray painter to do only the bit that will be seen.  
They will just mask off and charge you for just the bit painted. 
Indicate clearly what part is to be painted by marking out (on the bit that can’t be seen) so the painter knows your requirements exactly.

----------


## garfield

> Some of the experts will be along soon but I would be using just a filler strip if the end panels are expensive.  You'd also need more "filler" strips/packers where you will be fixing to the wall.  So it then begs the question would you just use a full end panel?

  Thanks for that    

> The need for a rear filler strip depends on where you plan to fix that corner to - the back wall or side wall? Given corners are rarely perfectly square (maybe that just my place?  ) then not having a rear filler strip nor a full panel may make it easier to install the cabinet flush to the side/front, and then the benchtop is scribed to the wall (or the tiles at the benchtop cover the sins)

  LOL my place isn't any squarer. Thanks for the reply    

> I normally use a*n* end panel of the full size as the cost is not that much different, but get the spray painter to do only the bit that will be seen.  
> They will just mask off and charge you for just the bit painted. 
> Indicate clearly what part is to be painted by marking out (on the bit that can’t be seen) so the painter knows your requirements exactly.

  I will be the spray painter  :Redface: ) I was wondering as I don't want to waste a full half sheet painting what won't be seen so I thought maybe I am just meant to only paint what is visible.

----------


## manofaus

When I installed a bunnings flat pack I just used a toe kick. Even the overheads got two pieces of toe kick at 90 degrees. Cant expect worlds best practice when you're installing a bunnings kitchen.

----------


## damienh

> Hi all, 
> I am close to installing my new cabinets that I made into the laundry and just wondering what is the go with end panels. I know it's a given with the end panels that will have a lot of area that will be showing but does anyone know if I use a full size end panel for against the wall or if I just use a say 150mm wide strip? It would seem the rest would be a waste as it will not be seen.  
> I have the end panels made up and ready to paint but got to thinking this morning would I need a whole end panel against the wall as only a small part of it it will be seen.  
> Any advice or know-how much appreciated.  
> Thanks
> Geoff

  Hi Geoff, 
Cabinetmaker here. The 100 or 150mm strip style "end panels" are used only when a little bit of panelling is is needed, e.g. the edge. A full sized and panel is so it can be custom cut (by an installer) to the perfect size, scribed perfectly along a wall and the floor for a seamless look. Otherwise, if it's just the edge that will be seen a full size panel is overkill and a waste of material. Excessive and has no functional purpose. Does that help? 
Cheers,
Damien

----------

